# Need help with my butt lol



## Junior0249 (Apr 27, 2022)

I smoked a 8.5 and 11.5 butt in my off seat smoker around 225  for about 12 hours and then put them in my electric smoker to finish at around 1230 to 1am at a temp of 210   they were at around 150 and I went to bed at 430am I wake up and go check on them the door to the electric smoker is open and the temp is around 150 of the smoker the meat one is like 115 and the other 125 is it still good to eat they are in it now and I raised the heat to 225 and let it cooked for the rest of the timer which is about 4 hours so I don't know when the door open or how long it was  opened couldn't have been more then 2 hours


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2022)

Eat away your safe

Chris


----------



## BigW. (Apr 27, 2022)

Welcome! Now would be a good time to get a multi probe therm to alert you of the temp drop.  Read around here some and you may up the temp on your next smoke to get some sleep.  My kettle likes 275 and some folks smoke even at higher temp.


----------



## Junior0249 (Apr 27, 2022)

BigW. said:


> Welcome! Now would be a good time to get a multi probe therm to alert you of the temp drop.  Read around here some and you may up the temp on your next smoke to get some sleep.  My kettle likes 275 and some folks smoke even at higher temp.


What is one you recommend that ain't to costly


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 27, 2022)

good grief!!  sunday i did 2 butts totalling just  over 17 lbs for pulled pork,   i smoked them at 225 for 7 hours  and they were plenty done


----------



## BigW. (Apr 27, 2022)

__





						50% OFF Discount for INKBIRD 1500ft Wireless Thermometer with 2 Probes ---$22.99
					

🤩🔥INKBIRD would like to offer a 50% off discount for the IRF-4S with 2 Probes. (U.S only)  Just $22.99 for Inkbird 1500FT Wireless Thermometer with 2 probes! :emoji_point_right: Deal price: $22.99 VS $45.99!  :emoji_ballot_box_with_check:Click 50% coupon box，50% OFF!




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Inkbird has several options that are good.  ThermoPro is another very good option.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 27, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> good grief!!  sunday i did 2 butts totalling just  over 17 lbs for pulled pork,   i smoked them at 225 for 7 hours  and they were plenty done


Wow you must be a pro! Or a magician? Or? Nobody in the history of smoking meat can or ever will smoke a 8-8.5lb butt at 225 and have it ready in 7hrs. It's impossible for pulled pork. And I can attest to my statement as I'm a low and slow guy myself. Give the guy a break and help him instead of ridicule him with statements that you obviously know nothing about


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> good grief!!  sunday i did 2 butts totalling just  over 17 lbs for pulled pork,   i smoked them at 225 for 7 hours  and they were plenty done


WOW, did you slice it extremely thin and run thru a paper shredder? Inquiring minds want to know how this was done.

Chris


----------



## DougE (Apr 27, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Nobody in the history of smoking meat can or ever will smoke a 8-8.5lb butt at 225 and have it ready in 7hrs. It's impossible for pulled pork.


I've smoked a ton of pork butt and there ain't no way 7 hours is going to get it for an 8* [email protected] That would put the smoke at 13 hours or better, in my experience. You push it up close to 300* then you might pull it off, but no way at 225*


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 27, 2022)

i beg to  difffer.
 i  "pulled" it apart into tiny pieces with my  fingers
( took about 10 mnutes per butt )  i've been doing this for many  many  years


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2022)

Is that 225 Celsius? 

Chris


----------



## DougE (Apr 27, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> i beg to  difffer.
> i  "pulled" it apart into tiny pieces withmy  fingers
> ( took about 10 mnutes per butt )  i've been doing this for many  many  years


If you can smoke an 8+ pound pork butt to done in 7 hours at 225* , I want to see it and verify your smoker temps with my own therms, cause I been at this a long time, too, and I'm calling BS.


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 27, 2022)

call it what you want haha
 but if my  memory serves me  the longest i have EVER smoked a Boston Butt was about 9 hours
(  must have come from  an old hog or  just an extra tough pig ) 
by the way,  i have NEVER used a " temp probe " in my life , i simply take it out of my smoker when  i can pull the bone out  with a pair of tongs which is about 7 hours in


----------



## DougE (Apr 27, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> by the way, i have NEVER used a " temp probe " in my life , i simply take it out of my smoker when i can pull the bone out with a pair of tongs which is about 7 hours in


So you have no earthly idea what temp you are smoking at, which is kind of unhelpful.


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 27, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> call it what you want haha
> but if my  memory serves me  the longest i have EVER smoked a Boston Butt was about 9 hours
> (  must have come from  an old hog or  just an extra tough pig )
> by the way,  i have NEVER used a " temp probe " in my life , i simply take it out of my smoker when  i can pull the bone out  with a pair of tongs which is about 7 hours in


I would bet that 225 is closer to 275 in that case.  I typically am  expecting 8 to 9 hours at about 275


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 27, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> i beg to  difffer.
> i  "pulled" it apart into tiny pieces with my  fingers
> ( took about 10 mnutes per butt )  i've been doing this for many  many  years


I've been doing this for many many years as well. On a variety of smokers. Even competitive. You are dilusional and full of yourself.


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 27, 2022)

let me explain it this way , before  i retired i had a BBQ business ,i didn't have time to play with high tech toys, i had  to KNOW when to expect meat to be done .  i smoked  6 butts per day,  6 days a week . i could not call "experts " to tell me what is "impossable"  i simply had  to cook it  , cool it , process it and serve it . when the bone slips  out ...its done !!!  if you don't believe me so be it


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 27, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> let me explain it this way , before  i retired i had a BBQ business ,i didn't have time to play with high tech toys, i had  to KNOW when to expect meat to be done .  i smoked  6 butts per day,  6 days a week . i could not call "experts " to tell me what is "impossable"  i simply had  to cook it  , cool it , process it and serve it . when the bone slips  out ...its done !!!  if you don't believe me so be it


I'm not a tech guy either. I do use an instant read from times to time on certain things. OP was asking for help and you provided a soapbox of un truths instead. Simply I don't care as I know how to smoke a butt. You clearly don't


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 27, 2022)

You did the same on your what is overcooked thread. You asked then basically called everyone inferior when they gave you advice. But you've been doing this for years. Why even ask for advice?


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 27, 2022)

the "overcooked " thread was just something to have a fun conversation with as there is clearly no definitive answer , i was never asking for advice ,
what i measure as temp is the temp of the smoke  as it leaves the stack NOT the meat temp . as long as the folks that i cook for love what  i cook , i could care less what  so called experts think ...bye now


----------

